# How to login to chat



## ol' smokey (Mar 9, 2009)

I tried my regular username and password and I get an incorrect username or password response. What do I have to do to sign in?


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 9, 2009)

What link are you clicking on?  The one at the top of the page?


----------



## ol' smokey (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats the one. I also tried at the bottom of the forums page, noluck.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 9, 2009)

Send a pm to bmudd14474 and let him know about it.  Include the error message you're getting.  When he gets on he'll look in to it for you.


----------

